# cfm for air cooled reflector...



## ftw2012 (Jun 29, 2006)

hey everybody i just bought an air cooled reflector on e bay...ive never used one so i dont know how much airflow i need to keep a 600w hps cool?  i was thinking of getting a 6'' 270 cfm inline fan from home depot the i just assume that the 4'' 70 cfm one isnt near enough.  anybody have this setup and might know?   thanks a ton!


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 3, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 3, 2006)

How much ducting are you going to use?


----------



## Hick (Jul 4, 2006)

ftw...if you have good flow through ventilation, cooling your room, the 70cfm _might_ be sufficient. But as doc pointed out, the distance you will be venting the hood and the number of corners it has to make will affect it's efficiency.
The 270cfm just sounds like 'overkill' to me.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 4, 2006)

id guess that its about 30 feet of 4" ducting, not sure exactly but it is a long way.  i think i should go with the 250 (i was wrong its not 270) i have a long way to pull the air and i dont have good flow through ventilation yet.  i can install a dimmer switch with it so i can slow it down if i want.  thanks for the replys.  it should be here in a few days now.  ill let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Hick (Jul 4, 2006)

"30 ft"  !! yes, go with the 250 cfm


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have the rest of the day off....so ill go to the depot today probably and try and get the ducking set up.  will go with the 250 now for sure.  thanks ya'll!


----------

